#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Free legal advice for Thais

## Yasojack

Looking for any organisations that give free advice to Thais, have found one which is the Attorney generals Office a help line 1157.

Any info appreciated.

Wifes sister husband has got himself into all types of shit,regarding a home loan, and thought he would get away with not paying back the bank.

Seems there taking him to court now, and from what i make out out, he has been a silly bstard in telling a load of porkies.

----------


## Iceman123

I think it is a winning lottery ticket he needs, not a lawyer.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Wifes sister husband has got himself into all types of shit,regarding a home loan, and thought he would get away with not paying back the bank.


Let the fcuker stew. Typical Thai. Borrows money and doesn't want to pay it back even if they have the money.

----------


## Yasojack

ye my thoughts to, i not even really give a shit, just that the sister is ringing my wife around 20 times a day babbling the same shit and not doing anything themselves about there own problem.

Told my wife will find info for them then tell them to sort it out themselves.

----------


## Pragmatic

I asked my missus and she says there must be a courthouse in the nearest town where one can get free legal advice. 
I, in the past, have twice needed legal advice. I went both times to the same lawyer and never got charged, being as all I need was advice. May be that applies to all qualified lawyers? As far as I'm aware anyone here can claim to be a lawyer but only a certificated lawyer can represent you in a court of law.

----------


## terry57

Suppose he could start by selling up all his shit and making an effort to pay back some of the money he owes. 

Other than that, tough shit for him being a tosser. 

Me and you must pay our way Jacky,  so does he.

----------


## Yasojack

Sure they can find it themselves if they really wanted to.

just want the calls coming through all day everyday.

Thanks by the way will tell wife to tell them.

To be honest I'm pretty happy whats happening to them.

Just hope they not think there coming here if there cleared out.

----------


## Yasojack

Seems Terry the little shit has been transferring names of motorbike and car into someone elses name but still paying for them through his bank  :rofl: 





> Suppose he could start by selling up all his shit and making an effort to pay back some of the money he owes. 
> 
> Other than that, tough shit for him being a tosser. 
> 
> Me and you must pay our way Jacky,  so does he.

----------


## Pragmatic

This may assist. 



> *Recovering an unpaid debt in Thailand is often a  tricky task that can be made more distasteful when the debtor, whether  it is Thai or a foreigner, refuses to settle even after numerous  attempts. Many expatriates and even companies, who do business in  Thailand, have run into difficulties with debt recovery.*
> 
> While the best initial action is to negotiate a  friendly agreement to settle outstanding accounts, it is sometimes a sad  reality that getting your money back requires drawing a firm line with  debtors who dodge payments or try to reduce amounts even after payment  conditions have already been agreed upon.
> 
> When you have exhausted  all attempts to collect in a reasonable manner, what is now your next  course of action to recover a debt while in Thailand?
> 
> Thailand Laws Related to Debt Recovery
> 
> First,  you need to determine what counts as evidence to determine whether or  not a contract of loan for money can be enforced in Thailand’s courts.  There are two different types of evidence depending on the amount  borrowed: 
> ...


 Debt Collection in Thailand: Getting Your Money Back - HG.org

----------


## nidhogg

> just that the sister is ringing my wife around 20 times a day babbling the same shit and not doing anything themselves about there own problem.
> .



How long you been here?

In their eyes, they are doing something to sort out the problem, its just you are too dense to see that you should be putting your hand in your pocket to bail them out.

Sheesh.  What exactly is the point in having a farang in the family if they just don't get it.........

----------


## pseudolus

> ye my thoughts to, i not even really give a shit, just that the sister is ringing my wife around 20 times a day babbling the same shit and not doing anything themselves about there own problem.
> 
> Told my wife will find info for them then tell them to sort it out themselves.


Not been hit with the "Oh we will lend them the money to clear it all up" line yet then? 

Wash your hands of it. Only one reason they are calling your missus and not the others in the family. You, farang, must be loaded so pay up.

----------


## Yasojack

Thats why I'm happy its come to this, borrowed them money years ago.

You could say its payback time. :rofl: 

They would never even mention money to wife, there not welcome here.

Caused a lot of shit between my wife and I

A friend of mine in BKK many years ago had friends who could of got the debt back, he was lucky then i never pursued the debt.

----------


## pseudolus

> Thats why I'm happy its come to this, borrowed them money years ago.
> 
> You could say its payback time.
> 
> They would never even mention money to wife, there not welcome here.
> 
> Caused a lot of shit between my wife and I
> 
> A friend of mine in BKK many years ago had friends who could of got the debt back, he was lucky then i never pursued the debt.


Tell him to plead guilty and do a year in prison. Job done.

----------


## Pragmatic

> In their eyes, they are doing something to sort out the problem, its just you are too dense to see that you should be putting your hand in your pocket to bail them out.


Agreed. Yaso you're on a sticky wicket. If you don't help them you'll probably fall out with the missus over them. Help them and they'll be back again in the future. Time to flip that coin.

----------


## Yasojack

Nah no way she will help them again, she's really wised up over the years, took her a long time to see there was a lot of dirt bags around her.

Anything she does now she makes a profit not a loss.

----------


## Yasojack

good idea I could supply the debitors with info what he's done, get the fucker done for fraud as well. :Smile: 




> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> 
> Thats why I'm happy its come to this, borrowed them money years ago.
> 
> You could say its payback time.
> 
> They would never even mention money to wife, there not welcome here.
> 
> ...

----------


## jamescollister

Sounds more like fraud than bad debts, criminal charges.
He can say hello to my FIL, who is currently being held in Ubon prison on no bail remand. 

Got to remember, no tomorrows out here, enough time passes, banks, courts and police will just forget. Stupid people living in the old ways, pay a bribe and the paper work gets lost, but not any more. Jim

----------


## thaimeme

Neither a borrower nor a lender be....

How many times have we witness all of this type of Thai drama.
All too common.

Most loans of every endeavour are usually not necessary for their lives, except with the dream that they procure, yet don't secure any foresight about built debt.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Most loans of every endeavour are usually not  necessary for their lives, except with the dream that they procure, yet  don't secure any foresight about built debt.


 Steady on. You're  beginning to sound like David44

----------


## chassamui

> Steady on. You're beginning to sound like David44


I'm sure he has had much lower accusations levelled at him. Bullet proof and water proof is Jeff.

----------


## david44

I believe leading American advocate Mr Noise is at large

----------


## david44

Its all a big sewer probably safer to have him posted to inactive borrowing in lao one way ticket

Or maybe mother stabber

Quebec killer wins right to become lawyer - The Globe and ... 
Home - The Globe and Mail › News  › National The Globe and Mail
Jul 7, 2006 - But Sébastien Brousseau has finally prevailed in his decade-long ... before moving to Thailand and teaching at a grade school in Roi Et.

Meet our team - Isaan Lawyers 
Meet our team
Isaan Lawyers is composed of foreign and Thai lawyers able to serve you in English. We try to work ... to our Law firm: Mr Sebastian H. Brousseau is Canadian.

----------


## thaimeme

> Its all a big sewer probably safer to have him posted to inactive borrowing in lao one way ticket
> 
> Or maybe mother stabber
> 
> Quebec killer wins right to become lawyer - The Globe and ... 
> Home - The Globe and Mail  News  National The Globe and Mail
> Jul 7, 2006 - But Sébastien Brousseau has finally prevailed in his decade-long ... before moving to Thailand and teaching at a grade school in Roi Et.
> 
> Meet our team - Isaan Lawyers 
> ...


 
The Isaan Lawyers group have a firm reputation for being extraordinarily expensive considering the services that they offer.

Quality purveyors, yet not cheap for the average Thai or in Jacko's case, a tightwad Farang.

----------


## Yasojack

Your talking gibberish Jeff again, Issan lawyers are supposed to be pretty fair in there pricing maybe you just listen to gossip like many do because of the persons past.




> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> 
> Its all a big sewer probably safer to have him posted to inactive borrowing in lao one way ticket
> 
> Or maybe mother stabber
> 
> Quebec killer wins right to become lawyer - The Globe and ... 
> Home - The Globe and Mail  News  National The Globe and Mail
> ...

----------


## thaimeme

> Your talking gibberish Jeff again, Issan lawyers are supposed to be pretty fair in there pricing maybe you just listen to gossip like many do because of the persons past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> ...


Of course, you've personal experience with these jokers.....I'm sure, Jacko.

[supposed to be] Presumptions.

 :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Jeff i researched Seb a lot and not proud of what i did to the guy

----------


## chassamui

Tell the worthless piece of shit to piss off. If the wife don't like it, tough shit. Just for once try being a man and remind everyone who pays the bills.

You do pay the bills don't you Jack?

----------


## Yasojack

Well the horrid in laws got there free legal advice from both the phone number and the court free legal advice.

They got told pay one million baht or face the court judgement. :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Well the horrid in laws got there free legal advice from both the phone number and the court free legal advice.
> 
> They got told pay one million baht or face the court judgement.


Best to go to court and plead insanity or no contest.
Any such judgment might be more lenient.

----------


## Yasojack

Jeff what you give out comes back. :Smile:  couldn't of happened worked out better. :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

I know of two people who have used Isaan Lawyers, both of whom are fairly switched on, bright and intelligent and neither have had any complaints. Futhermore, they were impressed by their fairness, efficiency and relatively modest fees as compared to shysters like Noyes or the mainstream, Bangkokian based lawyers who charge an arm and a leg.

Jeff is just regurgitating old tittle tattle, no doubt recollected from numerous drinking sessions with his knitting circle of the frazzled and discombobulated.

----------

